# Hey Brouli - Outlet Pictures



## BushyKush420 (Feb 17, 2007)

these first set will be the outlet in the G.R.  the original wires are the blk,wht,red that blue wire was the one you told me to put in and ground to a screw in the box.


First 3 pics are in the g.r. 







and the last three are in the other room ( computer room ) ( the light switch ).


----------



## Brouli (Feb 17, 2007)

i just  found your post man


----------

